# New site content - Abuse please!



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello All, 

I am just tweaking my website and I use Fusion 8 - its free from my provider and I haven't much time with a 3.5 year old around to learn another program at the moment. My business has been growing in paint and drywall taping referral by leaps and bounds. Drywall taping gets me in the door 1st to sell a paint project! I am booked with all interior work until mid - July, but I still want to market stronger. 

I included my Facebook fan (like) page on the home page, so the content appears more active.

I would like all the abuse you can dish out so I can make a few changes, final proof and add a photo gallery. Should I use a flickr gallery?

The embedded images on my site load slowly on my system so I will have to shrink them somehow.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

your images are 3296px × 2472px and over 1mb each!

Make them the actual size you need and save for web (if you gots photoshop) otherwise use picassa or something similar to at least change the dimensions.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Nice looking site. I really like the facebook feed, looks like you are keeping 89 people informed what is giong on, and nice links to sites on it. Might hide how many "likes" you have. First pic on painting page, the paint is still wet so it looks blotchy. What is the picture of the table? Doesn't really show any painting. 2nd "s" on painting process link on the left gets cut off. Drywall page


> Sand with a powerful 300 Watt bulb to spot imperfections


 doesn't really make sense. You do not sand with a light I am assuming. Why does taping process page look so different? Drywall boarding page might be too technical for homeowners. 

Nice internal links.


----------

